# Newlyweds.



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

A young newlywed couple wanted to join a Church. The pastor told them: "We have special requirements for new parishioners. You must abstain from sex for one whole month." The couple agreed and, two-and-a-half weeks later returned to the Church. When the pastor ushers them into his office he finds the wife crying and the husband obviously very depressed. "You are back so soon. Is there a problem?" He inquired. "We are terribly ashamed to admit that we did not manage to abstain from sex for the required month," the young man replied sadly. The pastor asked him what happened. "Well, the first week was difficult. However, we managed to abstain through sheer will power. The second week was terrible, but with the use of prayer, we managed to abstain. However, the third week was unbearable. we tried cold showers, prayer, reading from the Bible - anything to keep our minds off carnal thoughts. "One afternoon, my wife reached for a can of paint and dropped it. When she bent over to pick it up, I was overcome with lust and had my way with her right then and there." admitted the man. "You understand this means you will not be welcome in our Church," stated the pastor. "We know," said the young man, hanging his head. "We're not welcome at Homebase either."


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

Excellent.

They should have tried Do It All - DIY!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Should have been more…Focus..ed :lol: 


MHS…Rob


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

That harsh, everyone has to hit _home-base_ occasionally


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

You can do it if you B and Q it!


----------

